# Getjar



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK I need some help. What exactly is getjar? I went to their gold website and grabbed some apps for free including tweetcaster pro. Went to Sync with appbrain, said there was an update, went to market and got a message that it wasn't purchased. Is getjar shady? If not how do I update apps gotten from getjar?

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

getjar is simply a separate app market that offers some paid apps for free. they operate in a similar fashion to amazon app market, where you manage the apps separately with its own market app. the apps are not interchangeable between markets, so if u installed an app from getjar, u won't be able to update from amazon nor android market, vice versa.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK thanks but where do you update getjar apps?

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------

